# video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

http://www.korjaamolle.fi/Audi...3.wmv 
enjoy








Niko


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

Thanks,very good video and worth the dl (for a change)


----------



## Mk1noHID (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_Thanks,very good video and worth the dl (for a change)

2nd that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (niels)*

Good stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (vfarren)*

What a great video http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for sharing


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (Bad Habit)*

Great Video! Not sure if that is the wastegate I am hearing but it makes a crazy noise when he gets out of boost. Sounds like an old school atari game or something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

It's compressor surge


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

That car is SICK, Nice video. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue03Dub (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (nycvr6)*

sounds like compressor surge


_Modified by Blue03Dub at 6:25 PM 8-18-2004_


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Blue03Dub)*

Ok thanks for clearing that up for me guys!


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*

man that is some bad compressor surge. are they running without a BOV or something?


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (LA Wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LA Wolfsburg* »_man that is some bad compressor surge. are they running without a BOV or something? 

Really neat video but two things:
Not sure how they can build a well tuned 700hp 2.2L engine and yet not know what a BOV is?? I could hear the turbo's thrust bearing begging for mercy each time he lifted the pedal! 
What the heck is a car doing on the track with bikes?? I couldn't even imagine cars and bikes on the same race track...very bad things could happen.
-Rich


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_Not sure how they can build a well tuned 700hp 2.2L engine and yet not know what a BOV is?? I could hear the turbo's thrust bearing begging for mercy each time he lifted the pedal! 

I was thinking the same thing when i heard that surge in the video, strange they cant run something as simple as a BOV with all that work into the car. Wonder how long their turbos last. 
As for racing with bikes, that's something ive seen in a lot of video clips from europe, i dont get it either.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (nycvr6)*

Not enough tracks I guess.
Its not Compressor Surge, He's got squirrels. Whenever he lifts, the squirrels relax, get "chatty"


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (LA Wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LA Wolfsburg* »_man that is some bad compressor surge. are they running without a BOV or something? 

ONE BOV does not flow enough....
I have put 2 Greddy type s BOVs on a car to eliminate surge
and keep the turbo spooled between shifts.

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

is it just me or is anyone else having problems connecting to this video. Anyone willing to host it on another site?


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
ONE BOV does not flow enough....
I have put 2 Greddy type s BOVs on a car to eliminate surge
and keep the turbo spooled between shifts.

Jeffrey Atwood


2 blow offs? I have ran just under 30 psi into my vr6 with one and have never even heard a hint of surge, even with the hood open on the dyno.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
2 blow offs? I have ran just under 30 psi into my vr6 with one and have never even heard a hint of surge, even with the hood open on the dyno. 


Wasn't on a vr6...








Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Wasn't on a vr6...








Jeffrey Atwood

This is true. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (nycvr6)*

Well, what was it on, and where are the pics? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio1.8T* »_Well, what was it on, and where are the pics? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Are you asking me this?


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (nycvr6)*

That thing is wicked sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And that flame on the dyno is really cool, thought it was actually going to burn something though.


----------



## theKid (Nov 26, 2003)

I can't hear the turbo spool.
weak.
lame car take it away.
(sarcasm)


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (niels)*

Why is it that every time a video or car is from Finland, the numbers are so sick? God, I should really visit my homeland, sounds like you guys are cooking up a storm out there with turbo Audis!
I'm downloading the clip as I type this.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (Agtronic)*

Man, I love those damn Audi 5 cyls. They have such a sick sound to them. I also thought the compressor surge was a little strange from such a bad-ass car. Maybe they just haven't had the chance to run one yet, or they don't give a **** since turbos are pretty much "free" for them, or maybe there is some advantage that we don't know about ...
All in all, the car is sick, and it was cool to hear some Finnish being spoken, too bad I don't understand it ... I feel kinda dumb reading subtitles to someone speaking my native language!


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (Agtronic)*

Most WRC cars make the same sound.. Must be some trick?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (Mad Mel)*

Cable my ass....24K/s
Suppose I'll watch it in a few hours


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (Pagano)*

Yeah it was coming in very slow for me too, and I rarely get slow d/ls, so it's definitely their end.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_Cable my ass....24K/s
Suppose I'll watch it in a few hours

I was getting close to 400 kbs when i was DL'ing it. Im on cable too.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (nycvr6)*

It might of picked up in the end, because it finished in like 15 minutes. I gave up and went to make a few calls, when I got back it was done.
Either way - Badassed video
But that compressor Surge sounds deadly


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (Pagano)*

I've posted this video in germany, the UK and some US audi forums aswell as Finland. So the amount of downloads have been quite substantial.
Glad most of you enjoyed it in any case http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Niko


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (niels)*

well, is anyone willing to host it on another server because it will not let me get through at all http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (vr6chris)*

Stop whining and come over my house, its good but nothing rediculous.


----------



## GKONYA (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (MDTurborocco)*

I want to drive it w/out the body.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (GKONYA)*

Well if that is compressor surge, then why does every WRC car and every S1 audi sound like that. Whatever it is it obviously does not affect performance.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (JETTSET)*

Actually, I have NEVER heard compressor surge on a WRC car, and from all the videos I've seen of S1s, they never surged like that either. That is some _crazy_ surge.
This is a video with a BOV which is still surging. It's a T3/T04B S-3 on a 1.8T running 25 psi. Turbo is _bigtime_ mismatched. ( RIGHT-CLICK > SAVE AS )


----------



## GreenRallye (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (Agtronic)*

Alot of high powered cars in norway also makes the same sound. Even with bov's. They just dont flow enough apparently.
WRC cars makes very similar sound, but because of all other noises (antilag) it doesnt stand out that much.


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (GreenRallye)*

very nice vid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif both of them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jynssi (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

Well just by the experience we found no use for BOV, since the is no lag without. 
1.8bar boost -> gearshift (vacuum) -> back to 1.8bar, 0,6secs.
This is from the data acquisition.
And do You guys think that turbos in cars like this would last for season after season without any repair work? I hardly believe that with BOV that could be avoided...


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (jynssi)*

hey WMV blow. do avi or mpeg or something that linux can run


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (fatfreevw)*

Yeah,for some reason i dont think these guys care much about turbo life


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (Bad Habit)*

This car blew up on the first half of a lap this weekend, going after Dahlback, just pushed it too hard. Oh well, they will just have to rebuild that motor again.


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (JETTSET)*

my ride makes that sounds when the BOV is too tight... sounds like sheet metal fluttering...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (AAdontworkx3)*

Compressor Surge
Famous problem(solution...hehehe) when there is too much boost and nowhere to put it.
Actually causes the impeller to turn the opposite direction.
Does it damage the turbo?hell yes...but these guys have turbo's lieing on shelves like how you and I have spark plugs.
When the Audi S1 rallied,they use to change the turbo at every pit stop.More turbo's were destroyed that trees.Only cars i ever heard this sound on are the inline 5's.Engines are bomb proof.
why couldnt they do this for the inline 4's?
the basterds.


----------



## mk3VRsick (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (niels)*

oh my f*ckin god





















. that car is sick. this why i need to find a 20v turbo to stuff into my 90q sedan














.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Compressor Surge
Famous problem(solution...hehehe) when there is too much boost and nowhere to put it.
Actually causes the impeller to turn the opposite direction.
Does it damage the turbo?hell yes...but these guys have turbo's lieing on shelves like how you and I have spark plugs.


I doubt that the impeller could spin from 60-70k rpm to the opposite direction in less than a second, it is the air flow that goes the opposite direction and unbalances the impellers therefore putting stress on the bearings, and actually the impeller will spin even faster cause there is no flow.


----------



## Rocc and Rado (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (MarcoVR6SC)*

exactly, surging creates destructive waves which bounce back to the turbo and mostly destroys the thrust bearings, as the air column inside the compressor hits supersonic speeds


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (niels)*

won't let me download http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i wanna see!!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (niels)*

FINALLY got it to download and um, that is pretty sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo_tom80 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (GTijoejoe)*

Looks like Dahlback has some competition, but these guys actually have footage of the dyno, well one that makes power


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (turbo_tom80)*

Funny thing is that Dahlback knows of these guys, and I heard they have been trying to beat Hans for a while now. Looks like Dahlback's competition didn't hold up.


_Modified by gruppe5 at 9:58 AM 10-7-2004_


----------



## jynssi (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (gruppe5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe5* »_Funny thing is that Dahlback knows these guys, and they have been trying to beat Hans for a while now. Looks like Dahlback's competition didn't hold up.

Where's this info from?


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (jynssi)*

Do you know otherwise????


----------



## jynssi (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (gruppe5)*

Well I'm the one interviewed on that video. I think I should know...


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (jynssi)*

If I am incorrect about any of this please correct me.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_
I doubt that the impeller could spin from 60-70k rpm to the opposite direction in less than a second, it is the air flow that goes the opposite direction and unbalances the impellers therefore putting stress on the bearings, and actually the impeller will spin even faster cause there is no flow. 

Sorry i was trying to make it sound simple but yes your right....its when the air rushes back out the impeller in the opposite direction.
But there is actually a Video of TurboStall on an S1.Simply amazing....

_Quote, originally posted by *jynssi* »_Well I'm the one interviewed on that video. I think I should know...

I love it when the Big Boys come on the net and give there input!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








When you going to get Stage IIc on that thing?








Give javad some Support!


----------



## jynssi (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (gruppe5)*

Ok, I have been working as a competition engineer with mr. Lindström for more than 3 years now. I've been present in every single occasion this car has entered the track since then. I also have participated in designing and building this car.
I am 100% sure, that neither me or mr. Lindström has no personal relations to mr. Dahlbäck. We/They have never met. Neither on track nore face to face.
This car has been together with this engine setup for more than one year now. Last time it broke down it was a broken valve on cyl 1 in Ahvenisto circuit on summer 2003.
We went to dyno a year after that video was shot and measured 728hp/738Nm on crank. 
After that we raced in Estonia last June in Baltic GT class event, entering on a podium on both runs. After that the car has not been on track.
Remember Hans is Swedish, we are Finns. They may look like close to each other, but they still are same as Canada and US to me. With exeption of the Baltic Sea between.
And sorry, no 034efi will be used for this I'm afraid. "We" have custom built Hestec engine management, which fulfills the present needs -barely, but will do.
Feel free to ask if anything else is unclear.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (jynssi)*

My mistake then, I thought it was you guys that had raced a few weeks ago. I apologize. Any plans to race Hans with that thing????? Give him a call and see whats up.


----------



## jynssi (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (gruppe5)*

We made jokes about going to gatebil in Rudskogen, just to pass RSI on a straightaway, but it was only a joke.
Tranny leaks oil after Pärnu race, track was so bumpy, the whole car almost took apart. Every single bolt and screw seemed to have an urge to get loose.
Just to mention this car is built for Finnish Super Saloon class. The class that had very loose technical regulations. Then national motorsport association decided to declare this class dangerous, and prophibited cars with tubular frames. One can't participate with e.g. Nascar vehicle, since tube frames are found dangerous.
Now that we have no class for these cars, there are some 3 dozens of them lying in the carages with no use in the country. (remember that this is a nation in the middle of forest with less inhabitants than Manhattan)
You can see some featured cars in http://jynssi.hohto.net/ssa/autot/autot.html
Former SS-class pilots have some nice cars like Matra Baghera, Ferrari F40, Dodge Viper, Lancia Rally 037 etc... A couple of ex-IMSA and Winston Cup-cars are also found in carages with no use for them.
Since the only use for this kinda cars is ONE Baltic GT event per Year, drivers have very minor interest to drive with these things. So the cars are mostly collecting dust. 
This S2 is for sale for 70 000 euros. In case someone has interest.


_Modified by jynssi at 12:09 PM 10-8-2004_


----------



## GreenRallye (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (jynssi)*

Dahlback's golf always exit the track when he gets a high powered car behind him. hehe. Ive seen him in action several times. And there is a lot of other audi's here that have similar power, but never gets the chance to race him at the track.
You should come to Gatebil (norwegian word for streetcar). its a fun show.







Next year, my car is on the track also. hehe.
Thomas
Project Rallye 16v Turbo


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: video of how to tune an audi s2 to 700hp..finnish style: cable only (jynssi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jynssi* »_
And sorry, no 034efi will be used for this I'm afraid. "We" have custom built Hestec engine management, which fulfills the present needs -barely, but will do.
.

maybe you should give it a shot....alot of us are


----------

